# Car specs



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi guys I'm new on here but I'd love it if someone could help me I need the specs for A Nissan Sunny 1.4 Inspiration 1994 uk edition can anyone help???????? ty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

*Ah c'mon*

Can't anyone help?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!?? the least people could do is tell me they can't ........ta anyway...........


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

what type of specs are you looking for? I found this site that might help you out http://www.parkers.co.uk


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, it's probably a B13 chassis, but we never had a 1.4L powered Sentra (sunny) in NA, so we have no idea about that engine. Look on the little plaque in the engine bay for the engine code, maybe then we will be able to help.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

The_Man_With_A_Plan said:


> *Hi guys I'm new on here but I'd love it if someone could help me I need the specs for A Nissan Sunny 1.4 Inspiration 1994 uk edition can anyone help???????? ty. *



uhhhhh.. 1.4..... uhhhhh.. gas milage.. i think good lol.. id look up the definition of 0-60.. i think honda is there somewere.. Travis


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Its a 1994 nissan sunny insiration, the engine is a 1.4 16 valve twin cam, with 4 point indirect injection as for the chassis no. i need some time to look (have to remember next time im gonna get in it) i'm from England so its possible this model wasn't released but it could be that it was realeased under a different model name.....the parkers website is useful for normal specs but i need performance specs if anyone can find some or redirect me to a website it'd be good....thanks for replying and i'll see if i can get the chassis no.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

sawweeet i wanna see pics of this 14ner lol


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

it uses the GA14DE engine i believe, most mods for the GA16DE are interchangeable. Ive supercharged a GA14 before, was good fun, but didnt last long!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

have you ever heard of the phrase "A man, A plan, A canal, Panama"? It's the longest coherent pallendrome: AMANAPLANACANALPANAMA spelled backwards is A MAN A PLAN A CANAL PANAMA.

Cool huh?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

oops, forgot to post the other part...

technical data for your whip is probabaly going to be really tough to find--there's not that much focus on 1.4L performance cars, especially at the time it came out...

G/L


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Look here for all your sunny specs. It doesn't cover the 1.4 version of the B13 but in my country it does exist from japan.

http://serjimr.tripod.com/b13world.html


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

lol mranlet... I tried reading your second post backwards... thought that would be a pallendrome too.. I felt like a fool


----------

